# Was passiert mit folgender Email?



## Feanwulf (13. März 2008)

In meiner mail.log Datei finde ich öfters mal:

Mar 13 14:27:01 web-ng postfix/local[400]: D12A32B36: to=<utopic.de-feanwulf@mail.ausgangsserver.de>, orig_to=<odq@utopic.de>, relay=local, delay=5.3, delays=2.5/0/0/2.8, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)

Einträge - Aber in mein Postfach wurde nicht hingeliefert. Wo landen diese Nachrichten und was passiert damit. Es scheint nur SPAM wirklich zu betreffen.

Bis eben hatte ich noch amavis eingebunden und konnte dann erkennen ob es Spam oder Virus war und wurde in quarantäne geschickt. ohne amavis blick ich nicht mehr durch


----------



## Till (13. März 2008)

Die Mail wurde erfolgreich an den Linux User utopic.de-feanwulf übergeben und dann dur die Procmail Scripte, welche in seinem Home Verzeichnis zu finden sind, weiter verarbeitet. Möglicherweise hast Du in ISPConfig Spam Löschen für den Account aktiviert oder aber die Mail enthielt einen Virus, der durch ClamAV gelöscht wurde.


----------

